# To c2 motorsports



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

Would I need a flash if I get a universal turbo kit? Like the ones from ebay or on other websites on the internet? How would I get a universal turbo kit in sync with my 2.5l for a daily?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

roject ban nightshift: 


quote it


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

It's such an emotional roller coaster whenever nightshift posts one of his retarded questions. There are times I laugh, times I wanna cry, and times I wanna rip my computer off the desk and throw it out of the window.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

ALT+F4


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Dear C2 motorsport,
DO NOT reply
Thank you


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

itskohler said:


> ALT+F4




Haha I just did this. Then laughed my ass off.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

nightshift1983 said:


> Would I need a flash if I get a universal turbo kit? Like the ones from ebay or on other websites on the internet? How would I get a universal turbo kit in sync with my 2.5l for a daily?


yo im trying to do the same thing
i want this kit









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cust...t|Year:2009&hash=item3cb8cf8bea#ht_6577wt_825


Brand new “Street Demon” Series turbo package for your vehicle. The most complete turbo package available for the price. This package has all new quality parts that are capable of producing well beyond 485 horsepower at 25+ PSI with supporting modifications and a built motor. This is the most complete package available compared to others at an affordable price. On a stock motor the kit will create give the motor a 50-100 horsepower gain on a low boost setting of 6-8 PSI. Also, the included electronic turbo timer provides a hassle-free operation of precisely calculating the cool down period to ensure a proper cool down for your turbocharged motor. Works with either automatic or manual gearboxes. This kit may allow you to keep your air conditioning and power steering for a great street setup.



485 hp!!! woo hoo!!!! i dont see any other companies putting out that kinda power


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nightshift1983 said:


> Would I need a flash if I get a universal turbo kit? Like the ones from ebay or on other websites on the internet? How would I get a universal turbo kit in sync with my 2.5l for a daily?


Nope... The motor will self learn the universal turbo kits... Just keep your psi levels pretty low, around 24 psi is safe...otherwise you'll have to use a blow off valve to sound cool around all your honda buddies... Anything under 24 pounds of boost is totally safe for the 2.5 without an intercooler and blow off...
I say do it and post videos of your first sweet street race...i bet you BLOW UP every car on the road...you'll be soooooooo fast!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dumb ass.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>


Berries and cream, berries and cream...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Please. Just die.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Im all for people learning new things, especially car related, but jesus dude....pick up some books on FI and read them twice. 

A good introductory book


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


>


Yip :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

nightshift1983 said:


> Would I need a flash if I get a universal turbo kit? Like the ones from ebay or on other websites on the internet? How would I get a universal turbo kit in sync with my 2.5l for a daily?





TylerO28 said:


> Nope... The motor will self learn the universal turbo kits... Just keep your psi levels pretty low, around 24 psi is safe...otherwise you'll have to use a blow off valve to sound cool around all your honda buddies... Anything under 24 pounds of boost is totally safe for the 2.5 without an intercooler and blow off...
> I say do it and post videos of your first sweet street race...i bet you BLOW UP every car on the road...you'll be soooooooo fast!


****! I spit my coffee on my monitor....****! I am laughing so hard I really think I pissed myself too!!! Well it doesn't matter, already have coffee all over the ****ing place anyhow....****ing retards:facepalm:


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

You dont need to FLASH the computer just turn the fuel mixture screws out a few turns !!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i agree with tyler... the ECU will adapt given enough time.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I honestly have some sick interest in reading nightshift's topics... I have never really gotten much satisfaction out of cutting people down, but this guy makes it too easy!
I mean who wouldn't want to go hunting big @$$ elk in a dog kennel? Its so easy and you get to brag about that rack on the wall!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

*This is serious not a joke*

Have any of you seen the recent Hot Rod Mag issue where they tested various "Ebay" turbo's to see which actually compare to name brands? Some were actually better...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> *This is serious not a joke*
> 
> Have any of you seen the recent Hot Rod Mag issue where they tested various "Ebay" turbo's to see which actually compare to name brands? Some were actually better...


i havent. but i have been told that the 1.8T has some ebay big turbo options that arent half bad. Serious.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> *This is serious not a joke*
> 
> Have any of you seen the recent Hot Rod Mag issue where they tested various "Ebay" turbo's to see which actually compare to name brands? Some were actually better...


I haven't but I am interested in seeing this. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i havent. but i have been told that the 1.8T has some ebay big turbo options that arent half bad. Serious.


Ya I know, xspower is one of them. A guy here has a supra making 1100 hp on a godspeed twin turbo setup at 45psi. Ive also read articles on how ball bearing turbo's are a waste of money. Barely spool faster and create substantial amounts of extra heat over journal bearing turbo's. Im still kinda caught up on that whole aerocharger concept. Its just the tuning part that I dont want to deal with


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

magics5rip said:


> I haven't but I am interested in seeing this. :thumbup:


Ill find a link it was last month I saw it at Autozone. It had some custom made engine with a ton of carbs. The segment was titled "Cheap Power"


----------

